# Hello from NC



## AdynnsMom05 (Mar 25, 2007)

Howdy Everyone. My name is Lacey, I'm 20 years old and from NC. I have a fiance and an 18 month old daughter. I also have a 5 year old American Quarter Horse named "Cajun". I ride western, mostly trails. I'm new here and just wanted to say hi!


----------



## EpicÃ©a (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!

Do you have any pics?


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hi, hope you like it here x x x


----------

